# Event booster



## InstaprintHK (Jan 13, 2015)

Instagram and Twitter Event Hashtag Printing

INSTAPRINTHK is an event-based Instagram & Twitter print station in Hong Kong. Your guest can tag their photos when they upload them to Instagram & Twitter and we will instantly print with a personalized photo layout or branding and display it in real time.

Hashtag make it easy for everyone to follow the social chatter over the event and encourage your guest to interact to one another. A business can benefit too from a hashtag when branding anything from a big event to a promotional offer.

Hire INSTAPRINTHK for your party, wedding, private or corporate event. It is an ideal way of sharing the fun and enjoyment of your event. LET'S MAKE YOUR EVENT UNIQUE, UNFORGETTABLE AND EXTRAORDINARY.

instaprinthk at icloud dot com
instaprinthk dot com


----------

